
Success Academy's Radical Educational Experiment - wallflower
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/12/11/success-academys-radical-educational-experiment
======
joejerryronnie
I don't care how high the standardized test scores are, I would never consider
subjecting my children to this oppressive environment. They would probably get
kicked out anyway as I strongly feel that respectfully questioning authority
is an integral part of any child's education.

~~~
tnzn
I'm sad to live in a society where school is considered a factory producing
efficient labor rather than somewhere to help children become autonomous (in
the actual sense of the word, not our French bizare conception of autonomy
which looks a lot like heteronomy, aka "one who knows how to follow rules").

